# Is anyone growing??



## Rick (Aug 2, 2009)

Phragmipedium lindleyanum or the two varieties, sargentianum or kaieteurum?

I haven't seen any postings of this group for a while.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a kaieteurum, but it isn't doing well. I had a sargentianum, but gave it away because I decided, for me anyway, the plant was too big for the size of the flower.


----------



## Hiker (Aug 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Phragmipedium lindleyanum or the two varieties, sargentianum or kaieteurum?
> 
> I haven't seen any postings of this group for a while.



I do have lindleyanum, a picture attached from last blooming.
Ed


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 3, 2009)

I have lindleyanum, it does quite well for me blooming every year & over a longer period. It's not as flashy/showy as some but it has a certain appeal, for me it's a keeper!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 3, 2009)

I have Phragmipedium lindleyanum and it tried to bloom in late spring but blasted!


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 3, 2009)

I've several lindleyanum some are from a batch of seedlings that I made - had trouble selling them - not many people seems interest in that species - they can get pretty big with time


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 3, 2009)

paphjoint said:


> I've several lindleyanum some are from a batch of seedlings that I made - had trouble selling them - not many people seems interest in that species - they can get pretty big with time


That's odd. Mine tried to bloom on a 6 inch growth, maybe that's why it blasted


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 3, 2009)

paphjoint said:


> I've several lindleyanum some are from a batch of seedlings .......... they can get pretty big with time


Are they on steroids? I've had mine for 2 years, the 'Birchwood' clone, it was 9 growths in a 4" pot when I got it, it's now 13 growths in a 6" pot and has it's 8th bud at this time. The leafspan on the mature growths is about 10", I find it to be rather compact.


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2009)

I've seen some "sargentianum" that were huge compared to straight lindleyanum. They can probably also get to be specimen plants like longifolium.

They also seem to be heat sensitive, which may be why us Rick's haven't had the best of luck with them.


----------

